# FIRST CHANTS EVER



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

MW AND MY DOTTER WENT OUT TODAY AND SCORED A NICE LITTLE BAG OF CHANTS IN GREENE CO..FIRST TIME FINDING THEM..A BUDDY OF MINE GAVE ME SOME SHAGGYMAINS THE OTHER DAY HE HAD FROZEN AND YHEY WERE GREUSOME.I HOPE CHANTS ARE BETTER


----------

